# Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!



## Kettenbach (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, Euch nicht gleich durch meine lange Geschichte (gespickt mit tausend Fragen  ) abzuschrecken - aber nachdem ich bestimmt seit 1 1/2 Jahren immer mal wieder in tausend Foren zu den verschiedensten Fragen quergelesen habe dachte ich mir, daß es jetzt mal Zeit sei "Butter bei die Fische" zu machen und mir vernünftige Hilfe zu suchen... :beeten

OK... wo und wie beginnen???

Ich versuch's mal...

Vor zwei Jahren sind wir hier in unser kleines Reihenendhaus gezogen. Netter Garten mit kleinem "Zierteich" (hier rechts im Bild zu erkennen):







Mehr als eine eingelassene Wanne mit ein wenig "Kieß-Zierfolie" und einer undefinierbaren Wasserpflanze war das damals nicht.

Zur Größe/zum Volumen kann ich (bis heute ) leider nicht so genaue Angaben machen... er ist ca. 2 Meter lang, ca. 1,5 Meter breit und vielleicht 60-70 (???) cm tief. Keine Ahnung, wieviel Liter Wasser der beinhaltet.

Kurz nach dem Einzug bekamen wir von jemandem, der es nett meinte, einen kleinen Koi geschenkt. Wunderbar. Nun standen wir da, mit der Tüte und wussten nicht weiter. Also haben wir uns im Fachhandel erstmal ein "Starterset" besorgt, sprich: Ein Filter/Pumpenset mit UV Lampe (5V), Futter, etc. Und damit der arme Fisch nicht so einsam ist, hat uns der Verkäufer noch zwei weitere junge Kois angedreht.

So weit, so gut. Nachdem wir nun alles installiert hatten und die Fische eingewöhnt waren, ist uns damals der erste (der geschenkte) Koi leider eingegangen - wir erfuhren dann, daß es "irgendsoeiner aus dem Baumarkt" war...  Naja, die beiden übriggebliebenen (aus dem Fachhandel) wuchsen und gediehen, und es ging ihnen 2 Jahre lang prächtig - sie wuchsen sogar bis zu einer Größe von ca. 25 cm., strotzten dem eisigen Winter und wurden sogar handzahm.

Wir wollten den Bestand natürlich bewußt nicht erhöhen, weil das Becken ja viel zu klein war, und mit unseren 2 Kois waren wir ja glücklich. Dann wurde in diesem Frühjahr der eine plötzlich krank - was es war, kann ich nur mutmaßen, bzw. mir aus stundenlanger Internetrecherche einigermaßen zusammenreimen: Zuerst dachten wir, seine Schwimmblase sei geplatzt, weil er nicht mehr gerade schwimmen konnte. Sonst war er aber mopsfidel, fraß und sah auch sonst gesund aus. Nur eben auf der Seite schwimmend... :? Naja, wie dem auch sei: erlösen konnten/wollten wir ihn nicht, und so versuchte ich es mit einem Eimer Wasser, in dem Teichwasser und warmes Leitungswasser gemischt war und gab Salz dazu. Irgendwo hatte ich das mal als "Soforthilfemaßnahme" gelesen . Zuerst stellte sich keine Besserung ein, und wir gingen davon aus, daß wir den Koi spätestens in ein paar Tagen leider verlieren würden... Daraufhin ging ich zum Fachhändler und kaufte 2 neue, kleine Koi, damit der verbliebene nicht so einsam ist. Nach der Eingewöhnung der Kleinen (die problemlos klappte), hatten wir also 4 Fische im Teich: 2 Große (ca. 25 cm groß, von denen aber einer - so unsere Mutmaßung - nicht mehr als 1-2 Tage überleben würde) und zwei Kleine (zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 10-12 cm groß). Tja - was soll ich sagen? Anscheinend hat mein Wasser/Salz-Bad oder aber die Anwesenheit der quirligen Jungfische unseren Patienten auf magische Weise geheilt, denn einen Tag nach dem Einzug der Kleinen war er wieder völlig OK und gesund! Im Nachhinein tippe ich auf eine Schwimmblasenentzündung... ?!?

Leider verschwand genau dieser Fisch ca. 1 Woche später spurlos aus dem Teich... vermutlich hat ihn sich ein __ Fischreiher geholt. 

Inzwischen sieht unser "Tümpel" übrigens so aus (Bild vom Mai 2009):






Ich habe eine Seerose reingesetzt und mehrere Wasserpflanzen).

Nun zu meinen Fragen (nachdem Ihr Euch alle so tapfer durch die Vorgeschichte gekämpft habt ):

- Wir haben jetzt ja 3 Kois in dem Teich - ist das zuviel???

- Auch ich kämpfe mit Algen und trübem Wasser... wieviel Sinn macht ein Belüftungsstein (den ich seit heute Vormittag reingehängt habe weil ich Panik habe, daß die Jungs bei diesen Temperaturen nicht genügend Sauerstoff bekommen)?

- Was tut man dagegen, wenn die Pumpe, die auf dem Teichboden etwas erhöht auf einem Stein steht, trotzdem noch alle 2 Tage total verstopft ist?

- Daran angeschlossen die Frage: Ist das normal, daß dieser Filterkasten (auf dem die UV Lampe angebracht ist) VOLL mit Wasser ist?

- Zum Thema Füttern: Die Jungs haben irrsinnigen Kohldampf und stürzen sich zur Zeit auf das Futter... schade ich denen sehr wenn ich mehrmals am Tag etwas reinwerfe? Ist das gute "teure" Koifutter... 

Ich weiß, ich weiß - das sind alles völlige Anfängerfragen... aber wir haben die Fische ja nun seit 2 Jahren und eigentlich geht's denen ja gut! Ach ja... Wasserwerte messe ich auch ziemlich regelmäßig und es ist eigentlich immer alles im grünen Bereich...

Hhhm - habe ja noch tausend Fragen, aber ich werde erstmal noch ein paar Stunden hier im Forum "wühlen" und nach Antworten forschen...

Vielen, vielen Dank jedenfalls schon mal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!!!

Liebe Grüße

Nina


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Tja - so wie bei Dir hat es bei vielen angefangen. Deine Fragen sind ganz kurz zu beantworten. 

Drei Koi sind für diesen Teich definitiv zu viel. Leider ist Dein Becken für die Koihaltung völlig ungeeignet.

Du hast - im Sinne der Fische - genau zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder Du gibst die Fische ab an jemanden, der Platz genug hat oder Du schaffst selbst Platz, in dem Du Dir einen richtigen Teich baust.

Wenn Du darüber nachdenkst, ließ doch inzwischen mal dies hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
und auch unser *Basiswissen* kann nicht schaden.

Und das Füttern unbedingt reduzieren! Sonst wird sich mit Algen und Wasserqualität nix ändern....


----------



## KingLui (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina 

und :willkommen hier im Forum!

Also wenn mann grob überschlägt wird dein Teich so max. einen Inhalt
von 2000l. haben!  
Für einen Koiteich iss das nix! Hier sagt man das Koiteiche einen min Inhalt von ca 10000l. Wasser haben sollten! Nur so als Richtwert!!!!!!

Also zwei Möglichkeiten
1. weg mit den Fischen
2. Umbau

Das Problemm sich von seinen Fischen zu Trennen ist sehr groß habe da auch so meine erfahrungen (bei mir waren es zu viele Goldies ).
Und lass dir bitte von niemandem erzählen ach die erzählen alle Quatsch die
Tiere  könne drinbleiben! Nachdem ich viele meiner Fische in Gute Hände (wichtig) abgegeben habe spielte sich mein Teich wieder sehr schnell ein !
Kaum noch Algen Wasserwerte Top Sichttiefe bis zum Grung glasklar!


Oder du willst deine Tiere behalten dann bleibt nur umbauen und Graben! 
Aber da du ja viel Platz hast steht dir ja nix im wege deinen Teich zu vergrößern


Bis dahin noch viel Spass beim Lesen!

P.s.: Es gibt leute die anderer meinung sind aber besorge dir Bitte einen 
ordentlichen Filter die Imteichfilter sind in meinen augen Schrott! 
Denn jedes mal wenn du Ihn sauber machst wühlst du denn ganzen dreck am Boden auf und wenn du ihn eh alle 2 Tage saubermachen must ist der Filter eh schon zu klein


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

hallo Nina,

da ist alles gesagt und Du solltest das 
geschriebene beherzigen. Ob es einem
Fisch wirklich gut geht oder ob er sich
mit einer Situation abfindet ist aus
Menschensicht nur schwer zu beurteilen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kettenbach (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich hatte von vorneherein den Verdacht, dass unser Mini-Tümpel für die Koihaltung nicht viel taugt (er war ja auch nie dafür vorgesehen).

Da aber Fische-Weggeben leider als Möglichkeit entfällt, und wir für eine Teichvergrößerung zumindest in dieser Saison keine Zeit haben werden, würde ich gerne wissen, was wir als Minimalmaßnahmen machen können, um unseren Kois das Leben wenigstens so wenig verdrießlich gestalten zu können, wie möglich. Gibt's da irgendwelche Erste-Hilfe-Tips?


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Wieso fällt weggeben aus?

Alle verantwortungsvollen Möglichkeiten im Sinne
der Tiere wurden aufgezeigt.

"Minimalmaßnahmen", wie Du es nennst gibt es
nicht.

Ein halbes Huhn legt auch keine Eier mehr...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

vielleicht erledigt der nächste winter das problem von selbst..... 
schade um die fische.....


----------



## Kettenbach (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hm, naja: weggeben fällt aus, weil wir (mit Ausnahme meines Schwiegervaters, der aber strikt keine "Fremdfische" in seinem Teich duldet) niemanden kennen der einen geeigneten Teich hat. Und was den Winter angeht, will ich hoffen, dass sie den wieder gut überstehen. Den letzten Winter (wo's ja tagelang -15 bis -20 Grad kalt war) habe sie auch überlebt.

Aber gut: wenn der Teich so ungeeignet ist, das man nicht mal provisorisch was dran verbessern kann, dann müssen wir wohl einfach abwarten & die Daumen drücken.


----------



## KingLui (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina! 

Also das mit dem abgeben muss ja kein dauerzustand sein!
Wenn ihr eure Koi`s wirklich behalten möchtet und im nächsten Jahr
vorhabt euren Teich zu erweitern, wird es hier im Forum bestimmt leute
geben die euren Tieren Asyl gewähren! :hai

So bekommt Ihr die Tiere über den Winter und habt auch gleich die möglichkeit
Umzubauen!


Wenn das alles nix für euch ist denke bitte daran was ich dir zu erst geschriebn 
habe besorgt euch nen ordentlichen Filter!
Hier mal der  link zu einem günstigen aber Leistungsstarken __ Filtersystem
das man auf die schnelle in eurem Teich einsetzten kann! 

Filter


Bitte Bitte keinen Baumarktfilter mehr!!!!!!!! :sauer


----------



## Kettenbach (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Danke für Deinen netten Beitrag, Chris! Wir werden alles Gesagte (auch von den anderen Usern) beherzigen - das mit dem Filter zuallererst... 

Ich war gerade mal kurz draußen und habe nochmal geknipst - hier das Ergebnis:

http://i30.tinypic.com/hwco49.jpg

http://i25.tinypic.com/20gzojt.jpg


Zwei Fragen noch: Erstens: Sind es zu viele Pflanzen? Habe mal gehört, zu viel ist auch nicht optimal... sind auch 'ne Menge Schwimmpflanzen...

Zweitens: Ich habe jetzt immernoch stundenweise diesen Belüftungs-Sprudelstein angeschlossen (siehe erstes Bild - da ist er oben links in der etwas flacheren Zone, bzw. zweites Bild - da sieht man ihn unten links). Zuviel Sauerstoff ist auch eher kontraproduktiv, oder? Zumal das "Zulaufwasser" von dem Filter ja auch noch mit Sauerstoff angereichert ist (nochmal Bild 1 - der Schlauch kommt oben rechts raus) 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Nina


----------



## Kettenbach (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Huch, Moment... warum gehen die Bilder denn jetzt nicht zu vergrößern?  Ich werde mal kurz ins Technikforum flitzen...


----------



## KingLui (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Also

mehr als 100% Sauerstoff geht schon mal nicht kannst denn stein ruhig drinlassen schaden kann es nie auch wenn du ein bisschen co² damit aus deinem Teich spüllst was die Pflanzen nicht so Toll finden!

Was die Pflanzen angeht also deine Koi`s wollen ja auch ein bisschen 
Schwimen auch wenn das bei kleinen Teichen eh schon schwer für sie ist!
Aber da du ja noch keinen Ordentlichen Filter hast würde ich sagen 
lass sie auf jedenfall erstmal drin so wird wenigstens ein wenig Nitrit und Nitrat aus dem Wasser gefiltert! Und die Schwimmpflanzen machen noch ein bischen schatten auf deinem Teich!

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen!


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*



> ...so wird wenigstens ein wenig *Nitrit* und Nitrat aus dem Wasser gefiltert!



Vielleicht solltet Ihr beide mal im Basiswissen über
Wasserchemie lesen, bevor hier noch mehr Müll
verzapft wird, hier der Link:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Wir haben hier sogar einen Forumsflohmarkt
wo man aus Unwissen falsch plazierte
Lebewesen an Menschen mit geeigneten
Lebensräumen abgeben kann:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=162

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*



Kettenbach schrieb:


> ...dann müssen wir wohl einfach abwarten & die Daumen drücken.



Fische haben keine Daumen - was machen die solange?

Wenn das mit dem Vergrößern nicht geht, dann hilft nur, die Fische abzugeben. 

Wie Andy schon sagte - wir haben hier einen Flohmarkt, wo man die Tiere anbieten kann.

Alles andere ist Glücksspiel auf Kosten der Tiere.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Nu macht mal halb lang............

1.
Sind die Koi wirklich nicht größer als 25cm 

2.
Kannst du mal einen Zollstock in den Teich halten und die genaue Tiefe ermitteln??

3. 
Habt ihr die Möglichkeit den Teich im Winter abzudecken ?? (Evtl. selbst mal die suche füttern).....

Und zuletzt:

Füttert die Fische in diesem Jahr so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig.

Wenn ihr denn wirklich im nächsten Jahr vergrößern wollt, ( min. 10.000L ) sollte es m.M.n. schon noch klappen. 

Aber wenn *nicht:*

Seht zu das ihr die Koi so schnell wie möglich in gute Hände gebt!! 

So, jetzt gibbet bestimmt von den anderen 

Aber das Risiko geh ich mal ein.........


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Olli!
Von mir gibbet KEINE


----------



## Kettenbach (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Olli,

DANKE für Dein nettes Posting! 

Ich beantworte mal Deine Fragen:

1.
Der große ("alte") Koi ist ziemlich genau 20cm lang - die kommen ja kuscheln und somit konnte ich das Obi-Meter ganz gut danebenhalten 
Die beiden Kleinen sind ca. 13cm lang (wobei die seit dem Frühjahr schon ganz gut zugelegt haben - die waren wirklich noch ziemlich klein, als ich sie vor gut 10 Wochen geholt habe, vielleicht so 9, 10cm...)

2.
Zollstock kann ich erst morgen reinhalten (ist 'n bisserl dunkel gerade draußen  - aber so erstmal als Richtwert: Wenn ich reingreife, dann steht mein ausgestreckter Arm bis zur Schulter unter Wasser. Ich gehe mal von so 70cm Wassertiefe aus...? Eine Flachwasserzone gibt es nur an einer - ziemlich kleinen Stelle - ansonsten geht es gleich tief runter. Könnte es sein daß der Teich evtl. doch ein wenig mehr als 2000 Liter fasst?

3.
Nun ja - ans Abdecken hatten wir bisher ja noch gar nicht gedacht.... Im vorletzten Winter (unser erster mit Teich) ist er nicht bis unten durchgefroren, obwohl es auch sehr oft unter Null Grad war. Da wir ja keine Ahnung hatten, haben wir die Teichpumpe auch durchgehend laufen  lassen  - die war im Frühjahr auch noch in Ordnung  Der letzte Winter war ja - bekanntermaßen - ein wenig heftiger :shock . Wir haben uns da so einen "Eisfreihalter" gekauft - so ein Styroporteil mit so einer Art Heizstab dran, der irgendwie auch die Temperatur misst (oder so ähnlich)  Keine Ahnung - ich frag' nochmal meinen Göttergatten... 

Zu letzten Frage:
Was ist denn "_soviel wie nötig_" füttern??? Also, wie gesagt - die Jungs haben wirklich Kohldampf, und machen einen Mordsaufstand, wenn man sich an den Teichrand hockt. Ich habe manchmal echt das Gefühl die "formieren" sich und richten sich schön aus, nur um beim Betteln besser gesehen zu werden...  Ich habe die letzten drei oder vier Tage nur 2x am Tag ca. 30-40 von diesen Koikügelchen (und zwar die Koi-Mini, wg. der zwei "Babies") reingeworfen und die drei haben die in noch nicht mal 5 Sekunden weggeputzt. Bin aber hart geblieben und somit müssen sie jetzt wohl ein wenig darben.

Ich geh' jetzt erstmal ein wenig über Teichabdeckungen schmökern!

LG

Nina

Ach ja *edit*: Filter habe ich übrigens einen Teichfilter FiltraPure 2000 + UVC-Gerät 5 Watt, Pumpe 900 l/h


----------



## Martina und Uwe (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina einen guten rat von mir las bitte den Sauerstoffsprudler immer laufen auch wenn es winter wird.Der Letzte winter hat gezeigt wie viele Fische erstickt sind,aber Du wirst nicht um ein größeren Teich herumkommen wenn Dir was an deinen Kois liegt.Noch hast du die Zeit dazu wenn Du noch weitere Hilfe brauchst Du kannst auch eine PN an mich senden oder mich anrufen
MfG Uwe


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*



> Hallo Olli,
> 
> DANKE für Dein nettes Posting!



Das liest man halt gleich viel lieber, Nina.

Deinen Fischen hilft das leider nicht


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Ja nee, iss klar.........



> Das liest man halt gleich viel lieber, Nina.
> 
> Deinen Fischen hilft das leider nicht



Es kommt eben auch darauf an, wie man was schreibt...... :smoki

Ich habs eben nur in andere Worte gefasst...... 

Die drei werden in diesem Jahr bestimmt nicht mehr 60cm zu legen....... 

Da hat Nina schon noch ein bisschen Zeit um sich Gedanken zu machen was jetzt zu tun ist. 

Und ich hab ja auch geschrieben:



> *Aber wenn nicht:*
> 
> Seht zu das ihr die Koi so schnell wie möglich in gute Hände gebt!!



Was ist nun daran auszusetzen 


Ich verstehe gar nicht warum hier, bei den noch recht kleinen Koi sofort zur Abgabe der Tiere geraten wird.....

Damit:



> Wir haben uns da so einen "Eisfreihalter" gekauft - so ein Styroporteil mit so einer Art Heizstab dran, der irgendwie auch die Temperatur misst (oder so ähnlich)



Haben die kleinen den Winter doch anscheinend gut überstanden.

Wollt ihr hier im Forum nun helfen oder drauf haun


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Servus

Das freut mich das Ihr so angeregt diskutiert 

Und .. ich denke Ihr habt alle Recht 

Es geht geht doch um das Wohl der Koi ... Richtig ?

Die, die auf eine Abgabe drängen .....
Warum ?
Umso schneller Nina die Koi abgibt, umso weniger kann eine Bindung entstehen.
Wenn die Koi einmal zur Hand kommen und sie Hans, Kurt, Mitzi und Susi heißen .... Sie wird sie nicht mehr her geben .....
Ergo bleibt nur Teichvergrößerung ... aber leider wird dies in den seltensten Fällen auch durch geführt .... Mangels an finanziellen Mitteln oder Platz gründen ... 

Und die die meinen es geht schon, sie sind ja noch klein ....
Stimmt ... jetzt paßt das Volumen und die Fläche des Teiches ..... 
aber .. sie wachsen ja leider noch ....

Meiner Meinung nach ist für Nina ja noch ein bisserl Zeit ...

Nur ich würde versuchen keine Bindung zu den Koi aufzubauen ...
Keine Namen, nicht mit der Hand füttern und versuchen ...

einen guten Platz für die Koi finden
den Teich vergrößern, am besten schon gestern

Ich hoffe einen Weg für alle aus der Einbahn gefunden zu haben


----------



## CoolNiro (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Bei 70cm Tiefe hilft alles drehen und wenden
und schön reden nix, sorry, das ist meine 
Meinung und die Erfahrungen aus vielen
Themen hier zeigen das deutlich.

Umso mehr freut es mich wenn es die 
Fische über den letzten Winter geschafft
haben.

Man sollte sein Glück nicht ausreizen...
und von für immer weggeben war nicht
unbedingt die Rede, aber woanders in Pflege
geben bis ein neuer Teich vorhanden ist, der
einer Haltung dieser Fische gerecht wird
ist doch wohl kein schlechter Rat.

@ Olli.P:



> Wollt ihr hier im Forum nun helfen oder drauf haun



Wenn ich drauf hau sieht das aber ganz anders aus 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kettenbach (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Umso mehr freut es mich wenn es die
> Fische über den letzten Winter geschafft
> haben.



Naja, die zwei Großen (von denen der eine ja leider vor einigen Wochen vom __ Reiher geholt wurde ) haben ja schon zwei Winter hier hinter sich. Und für die beiden Kleinen wäre es in der Tat der erste...

@ all: Danke für Eure bisherige Hilfe und Tips (und - in der Tat - macht der Ton auch immer etwas die Musik  Mir ist durchaus klar worauf Ihr alle hinauswolltet, allerdings schreckt der hier teilweise herrschende - doch recht "handfeste" - Ton einen ratsuchenden Newbie erstmal ab...) Wie dem auch sei, jahrelange Forenerfahrung hat mich hart gemacht und daher: Schwamm drüber!  :friede

OK. Wie werden also versuchen, den Dreien ein Winterquartier zu besorgen und zudem im kommenden Frühjahr den Teich vergrößern.

Noch 'ne Frage: Der Teich ist jetzt zu mehr als 2/3 mit Seerosenblättern und Schwimmpflanzen bedeckt - sollte ich da jetzt nun "ausdünnen", oder macht das nix? Den Sprudelstein lasse ich weitersprudeln, der Filter läuft eh' 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr. Gefüttert habe ich heute nicht.

Würde gerne auch mal ein kurzes Video einstellen (geht da ein Link zu Youtube???), so daß vielleicht die Dimensionen (und Größe der Fische) noch ein wenig klarer werden... 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Nina


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina,

es geht nicht darum, einen Neuling abzuwatschen. Es geht wirklich um die Fische. Bei der Menge von Elend, das hier oftmals auftaucht, vergeht einem manchmal einfach die diplomatische Höflichkeit...

Ein Link zu Youtube kannst Du ganz normal einfügen (über das Icon der Weltkugel mit der Kette).


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Koiteich-Einsteiger... aber irgendwie auch nicht... Achtung: lang!*

Hallo Nina,

wenn Dir mein Ton zu hart war, tuts mir leid.

Traurige Wahrheiten sind halt schwer blumig zu
umschreiben.

Es ist halt immer wieder erstaunlich, das täglich
jemand auftaucht und die Probleme zu viel Fisch,
oder zu früh Fisch immer die gleichen sind.

Wer erst einmal ein paar Themen aus der Rubrik
Fischkrankheiten im Forum liest müsste doch
erkennen worauf das hinausläuft.

Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, aber da hauts
einem schon manchmal den Schalter raus...



> OK. Wie werden also versuchen, den Dreien ein Winterquartier zu besorgen und zudem im kommenden Frühjahr den Teich vergrößern.



Respekt !! 

Gruß
Andy


----------

